# My Tortoise Has Diarrhea :(



## Rachel Lynn

My Russian tortoise, Sheldon, has very loose stool, possibly diarrhea. He eats mainly kale, collards, and dandelion leaves. When I first got him (only one week ago) I mistakenly fed him a small piece of cantaloupe, but haven't given him any fruit since. He seems to have a normal appetite (I feed him as much as he can eat in 20 mins.) I THINK that his diarrhea MIGHT also be caused by one of the following, but I'm not sure:
1. 2 days ago I started spraying a calcium supplement on his food. Shortly after, his diarrhea started.
2. I took him to the park and he ate some of the grass. When I noticed him doing this I put him on my lap so he would stop. 
What should I do?

P.S. I'm not sure of his age, but from what I've learned online, he's anywhere between 1.5-6 years.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

maybe there was some chemicals on the grass at the park. we need a bit more info. have you soaked him yet? what substrate are you using? whats was his prior diet before you got him?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

oh yea welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## lismar79

I don't see why this would be calcium related. I have seen wet poo more when my russian eats too many store bought greens. Your going to want to add more variety to your diet for a healthy tort. You may also want to take a stool sample to a vet to get a check for parasites.
Here's a care sheet, it will help you nail down your care.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Rachel Lynn

I have soaked him twice! In luke warm water. I am using this substrate: http://www.petco.com/product/4956/Zoo-Med-Premium-Repti-Bark.aspx. I'm unsure of his prior diet before I got him. But the 'reptile specialist' at the store told me to feed him fruits and veggies, which I know isn't right...


----------



## Rachel Lynn

lismar79 said:


> I don't see why this would be calcium related. I have seen wet poo more when my russian eats too many store bought greens. Your going to want to add more variety to your diet for a healthy tort. You may also want to take a stool sample to a vet to get a check for parasites.
> Here's a care sheet, it will help you nail down your care.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/



Where do you recommend I get his greens? I do get them at the store, but they're not bagged or anything.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

grow your own collect some non toxic weeds from you yard they love that stuff.


----------



## Rachel Lynn

Unfortunately I don't have the resources to grow my own  I live in an apartment (I'm a college student). Is it possible to grow them inside? What do you recommend specifically?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yes, do you have a yard/garden? I pick my own, I know they are chemical free, and most of the yard is weedy anyway, so... yum!
EDIT-Oops, sorry! I just saw you other post. I grow seed mixes from tortoisesupply outside (just started for my russain for winter) and am hoping they'll survive moving indoors. They are easy to grow, so I think you could easily raise them inside. 
What size is his enclosure? Parasites CAN be a cause of diarrhea.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mallow,dandelions some grasses, some lettuces,


----------



## Rachel Lynn

I have a very small front yard. And there are some plants (maybe weeds?) growing there. I definitely can't plant anything since I share it will other people and I live in Massachusetts (not much will grow very soon). But I can definitely grow some stuff indoors.


----------



## lismar79

Here's a good web site to help you id weeds. Some store greens, if you have to, are fine but the key is to mix it up. I grow a lot inside. Or you can pick them from a yard you know has not been treated. 
http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp

If you must buy at a Grocery Store, here are some good Options

Arugula/Eruca sativa/salad rocket/roquette/rucola/ rugula/colewort,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arugula (also a good source of plant protein & Vitamin A).
Bok Choy/Pak Choy/Chinese Cabbage/ Brassica rapa (a good source of Vitamin A and has a good calcium: phosphorus ratio), http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bok_choy
Collard Greens/ Brassica oleracea, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collard_greens (A good source of Vitamin A, Calcium, and has a great Calciumhos ratio)
Turnip Greens/Brassica rapa/white turnip greens/turnip tops (A good source of plant protein, Vitamin A, Calicium, and has a good Calciumhos ratio)
Prickley Pear Cactus Pas/Oputunia Cactus/Nopales/Paddle Cactus,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opuntia (A good source of calcium, but also a natural laxative, so feed in moderation).
Grape Leaf /Vitis species (also a good source of Vitamin A)
Clover Sprouts (also a good source of plant protein & Vitamin A)
Alfalfa Sprouts/ Medicago sativa/lucerne, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfalfa (also a good source of plant protein, Vitamin A, & Calcium)
Mustard Greens/ Brassica juncea/Indian mustard/Chinese mustard/leaf mustard (A good source of Vitamin A and has a good Calciumhos ratio),http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustard_greens
Cat Grass/ Dactylis/ ****'s-foot/Orchard Grass,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_grass
Wheat Grass/ Triticum aestivum, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_grass (also a good source of Vitamin A).
Dandelion, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandelion, (A good source of Vitamin A, calcium, and has a good Calciumhosphorus Ratio. However, this food is high in oxalic acid, so feed in moderation)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how big of a cage are u keeping your tort in?


----------



## lismar79

Endive and escrole are two really good store greens too.


----------



## Rachel Lynn

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how big of a cage are u keeping your tort in?



12" x 30"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Okay. If your tort is longer than 3'' (that's reealllly pushing it) that is too small. Russains are territorial animals who need a lot of space to roam. Which is why tortoises and apartments tend not to mix very often 
An adult 8'' russian does best outdoors, but we've learned that isn't a go right now, so inside he'll need at least 4x6 of space! Tortoises take up room and may not be the best pet for small space living 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Rachel Lynn

I can definitely increase his living space by a foot or two - I was thinking of doing that anyways. I also take him out quite frequently so he often has free (supervised) roam of the apartment.


----------



## Rachel Lynn

Also he's currently 4.5"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

can you take some pics of his enclosure at the moment? also take a pic of the torts tail from underneath and i can tell you the gender.


----------



## Rachel Lynn

I already know he's a male for sure. Checked online and had him sexed. But, yes I'll snap a pic of his enclosure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

At 4'' he's probably between 3-10, as you said  and yes, he needs a lot more room. If he's being letout into your apartment, please please make sure the floor is safe! No sharp objects, no food, no 'contaminates', no ANYTHING. Tortoises are curios and will take a nibble out of wire if they think it looks yummy  they are quick little things... and it can happen before you know it.


----------



## Rachel Lynn

Oh yes, we're super clean here! And I always supervise him so he won't get into mischief!


----------



## Rachel Lynn

Here's the pic. Like I said, I'm most likely going to get a large enclosure (where do you recommend I purchase it from?) and he's about 4.5" the log in the picture it pretty huge, about 10"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

rachel here is a pic of my torts enclosure lots of live plants so they can nibble on them when there hungry and places to hide. pice of drift wood so they can climb on, exercise is very important for torts.


----------



## Rachel Lynn

That's lovely! I was super discouraged at how small his enclosure was after I purchased it. I wanted to put many more items in there for him to play on. I have the space to go up about 1-2 feet on each side.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

thank you! are you using a UVB light?


----------



## Rachel Lynn

Yes! I have a UVB light and a heat lamp. I put each on for 12 hours a day. I also monitor the temp inside the inclosure with thermometer so it doesn't get too cold/hot. Where do you recommend I get a large enclosure? I don't have the skills to built him one myself


----------



## lismar79

Big rubbermaid totes make a decent enclosure so does a book case if you take ot the shelves. I have also seen them made from dressers and toy boxes


----------



## Rachel Lynn

Hey everyone: Just giving an update. My tort, Sheldon, did a normal poop today! I'm guessing his diarrhea was probably from the fruit or the grass. Keep you posted on his new enclosure when I get it!


----------

